# Treiber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7



## bruderbethor (21. März 2012)

*Treiber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Hallo ich bin seit gestern stolzer besitzer einer R.A.T. 7

Maus gefällt, Verarbeitunfg ist erstkalssig ... aber es ist kein Treiber dabei und der Downloadserver von Saitek ist "down" kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Die Maus funktioniert zwar aber das Daumenrad nicht  und darauf war ich besonders scharf für meine riesigen exceltabellen ...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Let me google that for you


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Let  me google that for you


 
woh krass ich hab ja auch dieses "Internet" am Rechner  Nein jetzt mal im Ernst, nach den ersten drei Seiten  googleergebnisse wird man zum Schluss immer wieder auf den Saiteck  Downloadserver verwiesen, der nicht verfügbar ist...

Vielleicht hat ja noch jmd. etwas hirlfreicheres  

mfg

ps. youtubevideos vom anschließen der Maus brauch ich im Übrigen auch  nicht


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

treiber.de - Treiber download und Updates für alle Systeme


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

*reusper*

auf der Seite war ich auch schon aber da gibt es weder "Mad Catz" noch "Saitek" Treiber ... das ist ja mein Problem :-/

bzw. führen die angegenenen Links in Leere ...

mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

1. Es heißt korrekt 'räusper' -> räuspern
2. Wenn ich diesen Nager im Besitz hätte, würde ich Dir den Treiber kurzfristig zum Download zur Verfügung stellen, habe ich aber nicht.  Vielleicht findet sich jemand anderes hier, auf den Vorgenanntes zutrifft.


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> 1. Es heißt korrekt 'räusper' -> räuspern


 
Vielleicht sollte ich besser nachfragen wie reuspern äh räuspern geschrieben wir und bekommen dann einen Saitek Treiber als antwort 

Blos spass  danke schonmal für die Mühe 

mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Na dann viel Glück!


----------



## acetrax (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

hi,
ich hab den treiber noch aber die maus nicht mehr!
würde dir den treiber und software geben wenn du mir sagst wie


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*



acetrax schrieb:


> ...würde dir den treiber und software geben wenn du mir sagst wie


 
https://www.dropbox.com/ 
Oder?


----------



## acetrax (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

OK habe es mal hochgeladen!


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Danke  Muss ich dann aber von @home machen. 

Wie groß ist denn die Datei ?

mfg


----------



## acetrax (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Treiber und Software 67MB


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

oh okay danke


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Geht _doch_.


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Vielen dank für die Mühe der Downloadserver ist jetzt wieder online 

mfg


----------



## acetrax (21. März 2012)

Bitte! Und viel Spaß mit der Maus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Ist aber ne üble Maus mit einem schlechten Sensor! Nicht nur das er bei machen Oberflächen rum zickt sondern das er den Bug hat, wenn man die Maus anhebt und wieder ab setzt verspringt der Mauszeiger nach rechts unten! Besonders bei BF3 ist das total nervig!


----------



## acetrax (21. März 2012)

Weiß ich! War aber ganz ok. Hatte Sie fast 2 Jahre lang bis der Sensor aufgegeben hat. Hab mir dann letztes Wochenende die Logitech G700 geholt und Sie ist der Hammer.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Jop hab auch die G700 und kann deine Begeisterung absolut nach voll ziehen!


----------



## TheOnLY (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist aber ne üble Maus mit einem schlechten Sensor! Nicht nur das er bei machen Oberflächen rum zickt sondern das er den Bug hat, wenn man die Maus anhebt und wieder ab setzt verspringt der Mauszeiger nach rechts unten! Besonders bei BF3 ist das total nervig!


 
Es gibt eine überarbeitete Version der RAT 7 mit 6400dpi. Die macht angeblich weniger Probleme


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Treiber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Ich weiß net bei der Razor Mamba haben sie ja den gleichen Sensor verbaut und dort hat die neue Revision sogar einen zweiten Sensor der den Bug beheben sollte. 
Mit dem Ergebnis  0,nichts gebracht, hat immer noch den Bug!


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist aber ne üble Maus mit einem schlechten Sensor! Nicht nur das er bei machen Oberflächen rum zickt sondern das er den Bug hat, wenn man die Maus anhebt und wieder ab setzt verspringt der Mauszeiger nach rechts unten! Besonders bei BF3 ist das total nervig!


 
Das ist das neue Modell und der Mauszeiger spring nirgendwohin ... naja und wenn doch gibts "Garantie" also ich bin im Moment echt zufrieden. Ist nur eine ganz schöne Umgewöhnung von meiner alten MX518.

Naja BF§ läuft schon wieder zufriedenstellend 

mfg


----------



## TheOnLY (21. März 2012)

*AW: Treiber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

ich meinte nur den "schwarz-Bug". Der andere Fehler ist imr bis jetzt nie aufgefallen, hab die maus grade ein paar mal ca 2 cm hochgehoben und fallen lassen. der Mauszeiger hat sich nicht bewegt, nur die tasten haben sich gedrückt. (hab die alte 5600dip Version)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Trieber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Das ist das neue Modell und der Mauszeiger spring nirgendwohin ... naja und wenn doch gibts "Garantie" also ich bin im Moment echt zufrieden. Ist nur eine ganz schöne Umgewöhnung von meiner alten MX518.
> 
> Naja BF§ läuft schon wieder zufriedenstellend
> 
> mfg



Oh, die MX518 hatte ich auch über lange Zeit und wein ihr heut immer noch hinter her aber meine neue G700 ist ein würdiger Nachfolger!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Treiber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> ich meinte nur den "schwarz-Bug". Der andere Fehler ist imr bis jetzt nie aufgefallen, hab die maus grade ein paar mal ca 2 cm hochgehoben und fallen lassen. der Mauszeiger hat sich nicht bewegt, nur die tasten haben sich gedrückt. (hab die alte 5600dip Version)


 
Lies dir mal Post Nummer #155 durch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-mamba-destructor-pad-im-extreme-test-16.html


----------



## TheOnLY (21. März 2012)

*AW: Treiber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Dann mach ich irgentwas falsch. Bei mir passiert das nicht, nur wenn ich die maus nach hinten kippe, mach ich aber nicht, sonder ich hebe sie richtig hoch


----------



## bruderbethor (20. April 2017)

*AW: Treiber für Cyborc R.A.T. 7*

Peinlich aber wahr ... nach 5 Jahren stehe ich nun wieder vor dem gleichen Problem. Hat noch jmd. den Traiber und die Sorfware für die R.A.T. 7 ?

Vg Ben


----------

